# Problem TwinCAT V2.11 Build 1539: TwinCAT-System-Service wird nicht gestartet



## Cerberus (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe bei mir aktuell auf drei Rechnern die neue Version von TwinCAT am Laufen (V2.11 Build 1359). Auf allen Rechnern läuft Windows XP SP3.

Bei einem dieser drei Rechner habe ich nun das Problem, dass beim Starten des Rechners öfters mal der TwinCAT-System-Service nicht gestartet wird. In solch einem Fall lässt sich dann das TwinCAT-System nicht in den Run-Modus versetzen und auch der Config-Modus ist nicht möglich. Das System steht dauerhaft im Zustand "stopped". Um das Problem zu beheben, muss der Rechner einmal oder zum Teil auch mehrfach neu gestartet werden.

Kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem und kann mir evtl. weiterhelfen?

Schon mal Danke für eure Bemühungen!

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## bonatus (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problem das der Dienst garnicht gestartet wurde. Nach einer erneuten Installation war das Problem beseitigt.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Cerberus (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo bonatus,

Das war auch meine Idee falls ihr kein Idee habt. Werde das morgen gegenenfalls auch tun.


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2009)

*Problem scheint gelöst*

Also ich habe jetzt heute Morgen das TwinCAT nochmal neu installiert und seither läuft alles wie gewohnt. Hab auch schon mehrere Neustarts durchgeführt um das Ganze zu testen. Hoffe dass das auch so bleibt.


----------



## Cerberus (3 November 2009)

*Funktioniert wieder nicht!*

Traurige Nachricht: Mein TwinCAT funktioniert wieder nicht. Musste gestern den Rechner nochmal neu starten und seither startet der Dienst "TwinCAT System Service" nicht mehr. Also kurz bei Beckhoff angerufen und folgende Begründung bekommen:



> Es liegt daran, dass sie auf dem Rechner keine Admin-Rechte besitzen.


 
Das komische ist nur, dass ich seit Mitte Oktober auf einem zweiten Rechner mit TwinCAT arbeite, und das Ganze ohne jegliche Adminrechte. Komisch ist auch, dass mit V2.10 alles wunderbar tut nur mit der neuen V2.11 wills nicht mehr.

Gruß Cerberus


----------

